# One daytime light working



## passthesyrup (Feb 22, 2021)

On my cruze I've noticed that during the day both DRL are on and working fine, but at night only one of them is on. Both headlights work fine.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Do you have an L/LS with reflector headlights and 4 bulbs, or do have an LT+ with projectors and LED strips


----------

